# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Le fichier indique qu'il est dja ouvert :-(

## paikan06

Bonjour  tous, je viens vers vous car j'ai un souci que je n'arrive pas  rgler.

Je travaille dans un petite socit, le serveur est un Windows 2003 SBS, je viens de changer le poste d'un employ, ctait un Windows XP pro et je l'ai chang par un Windows 7 Pro avec Office 2010 (licence lgale)

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que j'effectue la manipulation et jusqu maintenant tout fonctionne parfaitement.

Mais sur le nouveau poste, quand l'utilisateur essaye d'ouvrir un document (Word ou Excel) prsent sur le serveur un message apparait lui indiquant que le fichier est verrouill pour modification par "un autre utilisateur".

Je peux vous assurer que le fichier en question n'est pas ouvert sur un autre poste ou par un autre utilisateur.

Avez vous une ide du conflit ou une piste de recherche,
merci d'avance pour votre aide !!

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Tu ouvres peut-tre le fichier au dpart de l'explorateur de fichier avec un aperu du fichier.
Dans ce cas, il est considr comme ouvert.
Essaie d'ouvrir le fichier au dpart de l'application.

----------


## paikan06

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide Heureux-oli

Mais apparemment le volet de visualisation est dsactiv, quand je regarde les proprits du dossier contenant ledit fichier, l'option lecture seule est coche, penses-tu que ce soit la raison du conflit ????

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Probablement.

----------


## paikan06

Je suis en plein dsespoir, 

J'ai essay de cocher et dcocher l'option 'lecture seule" = toujours le mme rsultat.
J'ai regard du ct des permissions Ntfs, sans trop de rsultat.
J'ai dsinstall et rinstall Office 2010, pas de changement  ::aie:: 

Si vous avez une ide ou des questions c'est avec grand plaisir.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Heureux-oli

Salut,

Es-tu certain que l'option lecture seule reste dcoche ?

En local, as-tu les mmes problmes ?

----------


## paikan06

Effectivement en local je n'ai pas le mme souci.
Je maperois galement que quand je dcoche "en lecture seule" la case ne reste pas coche, je vais essayer d'approfondir cette piste

----------


## Sepia

Salut paikan06,

  Tu n'aurais pas un souci de droit d'accs sur les rpertoires, par hasard ? Vrifie de ce ct que tu es OK (et tiens-nous au courant)

@+

----------


## carden752

Bonjour, 

Est-ce que le problme a lieu sur tous les fichiers ou un seul seulement? 

Est-ce que d'autres utilisateurs arrivent  ouvrir ce fichier?
Une autre piste peut tre due  une mauvaise terminaison : 
Si ce n'est que sur un seul fichier, il peut s'agir d'un fichier qui ait t mal ferm et dont il resterait un fichier portant  peu prs le mme nom et commenant par un ~.

Pour voir ce type de fichiers, il faut afficher les fichiers cachs.

----------


## paikan06

Bonjour  tous, je vous souhaite une trs bonne anne !!!!

J'ai finalement russi  trouver une solution. 
J'avais le problme sur un seul et unique fichier, de plus le bouton ter la protection tait gris.

Merci normment  tous ceux qui ont pris le temps de me filer un coup de main.
 ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool::

----------


## fredder

Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le mme problme.
Est-il possible d'avoir des dtails sur la solution que tu as trouve?

Merci par avance

----------


## pyloupylou

y a un petit utilitaire qui m'a parfois bien aid, wholockme

----------


## Stix59

Rien de plus nervant que ceux qui disent "J'ai trouv merci!" et qui n'explique pas comment il se sont dbrouill. Autant ne pas poster.

----------


## loufab

Bonjour,

Un lien a t post et supprim car il s'agit d'un briseur de protection.

Donc tu sais ce que tu dois chercher. :;): 

Cordialement,

----------

